# شاحن موبايل



## mazen42 (17 يناير 2008)

هذه دائرة شاحن لبطارية الموبايل يمكن استخدامها لشحن الموبايل مباشرة او استخدامها لشحن اكثر من بطارية في ان واحد ( يرجى الانتباه عند تركيب الدارة من الصعق الكهربائي كونها تتغذى من الجهد المباشر للشبكة ) ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ---------------- وشكرا


----------



## ادور (17 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر لك التقدم لك الف عافية


----------



## جواد سالم خليل (19 يناير 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Saladin (24 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووور

لكن هل هناك خطأ اذا تم استخدامه مع بطاريات 3.7 فولت

ام ان هذا الفرق لا يؤثر؟؟


----------



## مهب الريح (25 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخوي مازن على الصور .. 
..
الصورة الثانية مناسبة لي كمبتدأ بعلم الالكترونيات  :7: 
..
مشكور وأرحب بمواضيعك القادمة
..
أخيك الأصغر​


----------



## Fanooos (25 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mazen42 (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
وشكرا لكم واتمنى ان يكون لدي الوقت الكافي للرد على كل استفساراتكم وطلباتكم اما بالنسبة لشحن بطارية 7-3 فولت فليس هناك اي مشكلة انما المقصود بشحن اكثر من بطارية هو انه بامكانك ان تشحن 2 او 3 بطاريات في ان واحد اذا ما احتجت لذلك


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (26 يناير 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## ali_almatari (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## maaas76 (4 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rasha2 (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا .......... الله يكثر من امثالك و امثال الدوائر


----------



## mazen42 (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للجميع ولو بحثتي في داخلي يااخت رشا 2 او في داخل اي شخص اخر ستجديننا دوائر مغلقة واحيانا يصعب فك رموزها


----------



## سامح فضل الرحمن (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع


----------



## بطارية المنتدى (6 فبراير 2008)

يمكنك إستخدام بطارية 1.5 فولت بحيث تشتري منها 4بطاريات و تشبك ق\في سلك و من ثم تشبك في بطارية الجوال


----------



## بطارية المنتدى (6 فبراير 2008)

سؤال ما هذه الأشياء التي في الصور أخبرني عنها بحيث تقول التي بلون الأصفر كذا و التي بشكل الحلزوني كذا و أين أجدها هل أجدها مثلاً في الراديو


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 فبراير 2008)

اخى مازن
اشكر جهدك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك 
لى ملحوظتان على الدائرة المرسومة
1- الدائرة لشحن محمول او بطارية - بدون محول سيكون جهد الدخول 220 فولت موجودة على اطراف الخروج مما يعرض المستخدم الغير دارس لشؤون الكهرباء لأخطار
2- من الداتا شيت ستجد ان التيار بدون حمل هو 670 ميكرو أمبير و المقاومة 220ك ستسبب انخفاض قدره 670 * 220 = 147 فولت اى سيبقى من 220 ما يساوى 220-147=73 فولت واقصى تحمل للقطعة المستخدمة هو 9 فولت
لذا من الأصح استخدام محل 220/5 فولت قبلها


----------



## mazen42 (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
نعم اخي الكريم ان بعض القطع مثل المكثف والمقاومه يمكن ان تجدها في الراديو القديم او في الاجهزة الاخري ولكن بالنسبة للترانزستور وال اي سي المستخدمين فلا اعتقد انك ستجدهم الا عند بائع القطع


----------



## حسين أرت (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل ينفع عمل مولد كهرباء لشحن البطاريه من الطاقه الحركيه أو المغناطيسيه 
لو حد يقدر يفيدني 
او يشرحلي أيه اللي يعرفه عن حاجه زي كده
أو لو مينفعش أساسا برضه قولولي
وجزاكم الله خيرا
أخوكم حسين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 فبراير 2008)

هل سمعت عن الدينامو او المولد الذى يشحن بطارية السيارة اثناء سيرها


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين أرت (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للرد أخي ماجد عباس محمد
أعرف الدنيامو
ولكن كيف أنفذ شيء كهذا بالطاقه الادميه الحركه المهدره
أرجو الافاده


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (24 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اكنيو (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي لهذه المعلومات


----------



## mazen42 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر كل من رد اوشارك بالموضوع واشكر كل اعضاء ومشرفي الملتقى واعتذر جدا لانقطاعي عن التواصل معكم هذه المده .
كل عام وانت جميعكم دون اسثناء بالف خير وصحه وعافيه


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ياأخي


----------



## محمدالصبحي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه اخي


----------



## medaly5555 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## OosalmanoO (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور بس اذا ماعندك مانع اخوي اتمنى انك تتاكد من الصور لانه الاولى والثانيه فيها مشاكل 

اما الثالثه التصميم سليم بس حاول تكبر الصوره شوي اذا مافي كلافه ومشكور يا"mazen42 "


----------



## محمدالديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه اخي


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على جهدك 
ولكن انا مع ما تفضل به الاخ ماجد عباس 
فادائره في هذه الحاله لن تكون امنه و كذلك يجب استخدام محول 


ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى مازن
> اشكر جهدك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك
> لى ملحوظتان على الدائرة المرسومة
> 1- الدائرة لشحن محمول او بطارية - بدون محول سيكون جهد الدخول 220 فولت موجودة على اطراف الخروج مما يعرض المستخدم الغير دارس لشؤون الكهرباء لأخطار
> ...


----------



## haci farid (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جدا علي الموضوع 
*
*اخي الكريم
*​


----------



## eagle65 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع لا تحرمنا من موضيعك​


----------



## منار يازجي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

* بارك الله بك
رمضان كريم*​


----------



## ادور (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## sermad (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شششششششششششككككككراااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ANYDATA (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## الاميرa.s.a (13 سبتمبر 2009)

mafish aktar men allah ynawer alik شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الاميرa.s.a (13 سبتمبر 2009)

:75: هايل مجهود جميل


----------



## حسن العلو (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكنت اتمنى ان يتم شرح للدارة وكيفية عمل الدارة


----------



## حسن العلو (21 سبتمبر 2010)

نتمنى ان يكون يوجد شرح واسع لعمل والية الدارة 
شكرا لك على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن العلو (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى شرح مفصل عن الية وعمل الدارات الالكترونية للشواحن بشكل عام 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## صقر العايد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الشرح هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224190.html#post1868955


----------



## mostafaz (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## hadihazim (4 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## شريف السنتريسى (5 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووور يا غالى


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ahmed2samir (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود وبارك الله لك


----------



## اسلام1234 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## boudyboud (15 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## saad_srs (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamni_fa (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## inverterman (3 مارس 2011)

thank u very muth


----------



## المحمدى الشناوى (2 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر بس كنت اتمنى شرح للدائرة وكيف تعمل لانى لسه فى أول كهرباء ومعلوماتى مش كتيرة انى افهم الرسمه من غير شرح


----------



## EBSA (8 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المحمدى الشناوى (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اكنيو (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (22 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الي الامام
*


----------

